# screwed up my default clock speed.



## redshirt07 (Sep 11, 2007)

i recently purchased bioshock on the pc and decided i should overclock my video card the get the best out of it. i use ati tool to overclock my card, but ati tray tools is also installed (it has a function that deactivates the ati2evxx process so that i don't have to do it each time my comp starts up). normally, i always close ATT because i don't want to have 2 overclocking utilities to run at the same time. 2 days ago, i forgot to turn it of when it started playing. after a while, an error acured and i had to restart the computer. but when i checked the atil tool window, i saw that the default profile had taken the clock speeds of the overclocked one. so now, i have 2 profiles wgich are at 641/756 and i cant change it because its impossible to overwrite the default profile. and now, each time i start a game, i cant let the pause menu on for too long or artifacts and green lines start showing up and i have torestart my comp again. furthermore, when i close a game and try to come back to a default setting ( normally it is 500/800 but now its 641/756), my screen goes black and i cant do anything. i dont think its a common problem, but i hope somebody out there knows something useful. if so, please post.


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 11, 2007)

get a bios for it and flash the card


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Uninstall and re-install both.


----------



## redshirt07 (Sep 11, 2007)

newtekie1 : if you mean reinstall ati tool and ATT, i already tried that, but it didnt work.

Dr Death : im pretty sure thats the problem, but where could i find a default bios that matches the one i got and not screw up my comp any more ?


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 11, 2007)

pop your card into another machine without installing atitool or atitraytools. your bios is fine you have a software conflict, either find the drivers for atitool and atitraytools and remove them or reinstal windows.


----------



## redshirt07 (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah, reinstalling windows would be a good idea, but i just did it last month and it took me a long time to put everything back in place. but i wondered if there was a program that could bypass both the CCC and other third party overclocking programs and set the clock speed directly. i think i saw a program like that in an overclocking guide or something. do you know about it ?


----------



## Miracle (Sep 14, 2007)

redshirt07 said:


> yeah, reinstalling windows would be a good idea, but i just did it last month and it took me a long time to put everything back in place. but i wondered if there was a program that could bypass both the CCC and other third party overclocking programs and set the clock speed directly. i think i saw a program like that in an overclocking guide or something. do you know about it ?



AMD made a tool for adjusting clock, but i dont think it will save the settings? but that is the only other tool other than ATITool that i know off.
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/536/AMD_GPU_Clock_Tool_v0.7.html

EDIT:
Do not try to push Restore Default Clocks with ATITool running in background, i tried, my pc froze up


----------



## Miracle (Sep 14, 2007)

There meight also be another way around, try login as another user, or create another user, it defaults the overclock i made.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 14, 2007)

redshirt07 , what were you running the voltage at?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2007)

Try totally cold booting the PC, launching safe mode and uninstalling ATi Tool.


-OR-

Launch safe mode, Use MSCONFIG and disable ATi Tool from starting up.


----------



## Miracle (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, i encountered the same problem i think, though with a nice error message that i dident had enough power? now i think the problem occured when i disabled the "Disable Driver Voltage Transitions", and after a while where i was changing fan speed, and core speed, i got following error from ati: 
 , now after a reboot, i wasent able to change any core speed, it wouldent change at all, fan speeds was still working, i tried uninstall ATITool, and reinstall, still no change, i tried to change speed through AMD GPU Utility, it gave me an error that i couldent change speed either, i then used the option 
Restore Default Clocks(With ATITool shut down). My screen blinked, and it all works again ?
Now the reason i disabled the "Disable Driver Voltage Transitions" , was because i dont change the voltages (gonna need more cooling), but guess it still is important?
Hope this will solve ur problem.


----------



## redshirt07 (Sep 14, 2007)

miracle : thats looks like it can be helpful. i'll try it tonight. (but im not sure that its the same program i talked about earlier)

DRDNA : i'll have to check to be sure, but im pretty certain that it was 1.425 V.

JrRacinFan : the thing is i already disabled ati tool on startup. its like the problem doesnt come from any sort of overclocking program, but from the fact that the actual default clocks speeds have been changed (maybe in the bios). so i dont think that tampering with ati tool would do anything.


----------



## d44ve (Sep 14, 2007)

redshirt07 said:


> JrRacinFan : the thing is i already disabled ati tool on startup. its like the problem doesnt come from any sort of overclocking program, but from the fact that the actual default clocks speeds have been changed (maybe in the bios). so i dont think that tampering with ati tool would do anything.





Did you do it in safemode?

Try uninstalling them in safe mode first


----------



## redshirt07 (Sep 15, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Did you do it in safemode?
> 
> Try uninstalling them in safe mode first



ya, its a good idea. to boot up in safemod, i know i must stop the start up process by pressing some button, but after that... is it like a DOS console where i have to delete it manually or is there an actual windows interface ( ive never had to go in safemod before)


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2007)

Kill ATITool or don't run it. Then go to the ATITool folder, and delete profiles.ini. Restart ATITool and see if it is back to normal. Note that this will delete your overclock profile as well. Also, if you don't overclock with ATI Tray Tools, it's ok to leave it on.


----------



## binormalkilla (Sep 15, 2007)

I wouldn't flash the BIOS....the BIOS hasn't been touched.  It was the driver level OCing software that modified the clocks, so uninstall it and reinstall it.


----------



## redshirt07 (Sep 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Kill ATITool or don't run it. Then go to the ATITool folder, and delete profiles.ini. Restart ATITool and see if it is back to normal. Note that this will delete your overclock profile as well. Also, if you don't overclock with ATI Tray Tools, it's ok to leave it on.



i tried it. it didnt change anything. i uninstalled ati tool, deleted all the files and even downloaded the 0.27 version (i had the 0.26). maybe i should uninstall it in safemod, but i don't know how.


----------



## binormalkilla (Sep 15, 2007)

Hit F8 repeatedly upon booting.  Start right after you BIOS posts.


----------



## Miracle (Sep 16, 2007)

y ever tried the trix, restore default in ATI GPU tool?


----------



## redshirt07 (Sep 18, 2007)

Miracle said:


> y ever tried the trix, restore default in ATI GPU tool?



i tried it, didnt do anything. good idea though.


----------

